# تصميم شبكة صرف صحي خطوة بخطوة وبالتفصيل - Sewer Design



## مصطفى الوكيل (16 مارس 2009)

SEWER DESIGN

=======================​
Sanitary sewers are designed primarily to carry to a satisfactory point of treatment and ultimate disposal the spent water supply of a community, industrial wastes and unavoidable amounts of ground water infiltration. All waters not containing impurities which are actually or potentially objectionable should be excluded as far as possible from the sanitary sewer system. The flow rates of sewage for which sewer capacity should be provided must be determined from careful considerations of the present and probable future quantities of domestic sewage and commercial and industrial wastes.

1. SIZING

Since the quantity of domestic sewage is a function of the population and of water consumption, lateral and sub main sewers should be designed for the saturation density of population expected
in the areas served. The sewer system should be designed for tributary areas, land use and population estimated based on the Anaheim General Plan and Master Plan of Sanitary Sewers.
All sewers shall be designed based on the peak flow rate and the following criteria.

A minimum pipe size of 8" shall be used for all public sewers and private sewers within street.

Design flows:-

The average daily flow of sewage and ground water is the average 24-hour discharge during a period of a year. The peak flow determines the hydraulic capacity of sewers.

Residential:-

Average flow: 105 gpcd (gallons per capita per day) Per capita factor: 3.3 people per household Peak factor: 3.25

Non-Residential:-

Commercial: ------------------------ 2,262 gpd/acre
Industrial: ---------------------------- 3,167 gpd/acre
Institutional: ------------------------- 2,715 gpd/acre
Peak factor: -------------------------- 1.7

Lot coverage varies from 40 to 70% depending upon location.

Roughness coefficient :-

R.C.P., A.C.P., V.C.P., A.B.S., D.I.P.: --------------------- 0.013
P.V.C.: ------------------------------------------------------------ 0.010

Velocity (Average flow):-

Minimum: ------------------------------------------- 2 fps
Maximum: ------------------------------------------ 10 fps

Maximum depth of flow (at peak flow condition):-

10" and smaller: ----------- 2/3 D, d/D = 0.67 (d: depth of flow)
12" and larger: ------------- 3/4 D, d/D = 0.75 (D: diameter of sewer pipe)

Lateral sizes:-

Minimum lateral pipe size is 4".

2. MODELING

Modeling of the sewer system is required when proposed development intensifies the land use from the existing development on the site or proposed development requires a general plan amendment to a more intense use.

The following three scenarios must be modeled:-

• *Existing Condition* – to identify existing deficiencies in the system
• *Existing Condition with Proposed Development *– to identify additional deficiencies created by the proposed development
• *General Plan Build Out Condition* – to identify the ultimate pipe size for improvements

Sewer modeling shall be performed by the City’s on-call consultant for Sewer Studies for Private Development where available at the cost of the Developer. Developer will deposit the estimated
amount for the proposed sewer study and City will contract the consultant to perform the study.

City’s consultant will input the developer’s project parameters into the Master Sewer Study to identify the project’s impact to the sewer system.

Development in areas with a downstream deficient sewer will be restricted. Where uses are discontinued on a property to allow for new development, new development up to the sewer generation rate of the previous use on the property will be allowed in sewer deficient areas.

Developer may make the needed improvements to the sewer system at his/her own cost and request a reimbursement agreement to recover a portion of the costs from other developments that tie into the system and benefit from the improvements. Reimbursement agreements run a
term of twenty years and are not guaranteed to be paid in full.

3. ALIGNMENT

Sewer shall be located in the street, not in the parkway. Sewer trench shall not extend under edge of gutter.

A minimum radius of 150' shall be used for any horizontal bend. Maximum deflection at any joint shall not exceed two (2) degrees.

Connection:-

4” to main line (8" or larger): ------------------------------ saddle
6” to main line (8" or larger): ------------------------------- snap-in wye
8” to main line (8" or larger): ------------------------------ manhole

When jacking is required, details to be shown on plans. 18" minimum diameter C.I.P. with 3/8" wall thickness required for 8" V.C.P. Jacking may be required by the City Engineer when crossing arterial highways.
Minimum horizontal spacing between sewer line and water line is 11'.
Provide lateral for each lot per Standard Detail No's. 222-1 and 223-1.

4. GRADE

Sewer shall be normally 7' to 8' deep (to soffit of pipe).
Mainline minimum depth at manhole shall be 5.67 ft (5'- 8").

Minimum slope:-

d= 8” ------------------------------ s = 0.0036
d= 10” ----------------------------- s = 0.0030
d= 12” ----------------------------- s = 0.0024
d= 15” ------------------------------ s = 0.0020

Indicate slope in terms of s = 0.002, not s = 0.2%.

Avoid vertical curves. Straight grade from manhole to manhole. Use of vertical curve must be approved by the Development Services Manager.

Elevation drop thru manhole:-

Straight thru: ------- no change in pipe size,
Match soffit: -------- right angle turns and change in pipe size,
0.10' drop: ------------ turns and no change in pipe size,
0.20' drop: ------------- right angle turns and no change in pipe size.

Avoid drop manholes. Use of drop manholes to be approved by the Development Services Manager.

Encasement is required when clearance between pipes is less than 18" and where required per Water Engineering Standard No. W-130 (See Exhibit “A”) and No. W-131 (See Exhibit “B”).

Encase sewer line per Standard Detail No. 225-1 when:-

• Top of bell of sewer is less than 3' from bottom of water line,
• Storm drain is within 1.5' (18") above sewer line, or
• Sewer line is above water line.

Slope anchors and backfill stabilizers are required where pipe slope exceeds 30%. Slope anchors shall be placed per Standard Detail No. 221-1.

5. MATERIALS

Main line sewer pipe shall be V.C.P.

Sewer pipe under median to be D.I.P. epoxy lined, polylined D.I.P. or V.C.P. encased.

A.B.S. and P.V.C. solid wall pipe and A.B.S. composite pipe may be used as an alternate to V.C.P. as approved by the City Engineer. Use shall be limited to local interior streets and private streets tributary to residential flows only. Sizes shall not exceed 10" in diameter. Pipe
characteristics and installation shall be per the Standard Specifications for Public Works Construction and a Bedding Detail shall be provided.

V.C.P. joints shall be mechanical compression or Band seal type.

6. BEDDING

V.C.P. and D.I.P. – Per Standard Specifications for Public Works Construction (“Greenbook”) for cover between 3' and 15', for cover less than 3' and greater than 15' special bedding is
required. Calculations and supporting soils reports to be provided by the Design Engineer. Use a soil weight of 130 lbs/cf (unless soils reports state otherwise) and a safety factor of 1.5.
Details of bedding shall be shown on plan.

A.B.S. and P.V.C. - Details of bedding shall be shown on plan. Supporting calculations are required.

7. MANHOLES

Manholes to be constructed at intersecting mains, B.C., E.C., angle points and change in pipe size or grade. Only one manhole at B.C. or E.C. is acceptable for a short length curve (Maximum 100’) with a central angle less than 45 degrees.

Maximum manhole spacing is 300'.

Manhole shall be constructed at the end of construction with 4' stub out for future connection. 

Stub shall be plugged with brick and mortar.

In unpaved areas where there is a danger of the manhole becoming lost, set the top of cover elevation so as not to be less than 1' above existing ground.

8. EASEMENTS

When sewer cannot be located within the street, it shall be located in an approved easement.

Easements parallel to lot line shall be on one lot only.

Sewer easement shall be a minimum 15 ft. in width. For deep pipe the easement shall be 2 x depth - O.D. to a maximum 25 ft.

Access for maintenance of a public sewer shall be 12' wide and must be paved with 0.25' of A.C.

over 0.35' of B.M. Location of access to be approved by the Streets and Sanitation Division.

Easement for public sewers shall be dedicated to the City on a recorded map or by a separate deed with the approved easement sketch and the legal description (including closure
calculations).

9. PRIVATE SEWER

Private on-site sewers designed to meet the California Plumbing Code will be reviewed, permitted and inspected by the Building Division. These plans will not be reviewed by the Public Works Department, but must meet all requirements of the California Plumbing Code and
the Building Division. Contact the City of Anaheim Building Division at (714) 765-5153 for plumbing plan check requirements.

Engineered Sewers (i.e. those within a private street or on-site systems that do not meet Plumbing Code) may be drawn in plan view only, however they must show rates of grade,

direction of flow, size of pipe, invert and finish surface elevations at cleanouts, manholes and grade breaks, location and elevation of all adjacent or crossing underground facilities, sufficient
horizontal controls to permit the system to be located in the field, and any other information which may be required to adequately check, construct and inspect the system.

A. The size of all sewers shall be designed based on the following desirable engineering considerations, peak rate of flow with a minimum velocity of 2 fps, a minimum depth of flow
of 1 inch and a maximum ratio of depth of flow to the diameter of pipe of 0.75. In addition, the minimum sizes shall be used:

a. Mains:-

Residential development: -------------------- 6" min.
Commercial development: -------------------- 6" min.
Industrial development: ---------------------- 4" min.
​b. Laterals:-

4" min. when serving 1 thru 6 living units in a single building,

6" min. when serving more than 6 living units in a single building or more than one (1) building.

B. Cleanouts may be provided in lieu of manholes at a maximum spacing of 100 feet. They shall also be provided at vertical grade break of more than one-half percent (1/2%) or for horizontal deflection angle of more than forty five (45) degrees. All cleanouts shall be brought to finished
grade.

*Standard manholes may be required when deemed necessary by the City Engineer*.

C. Add note to each sheet:

تابعونا




​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (16 مارس 2009)

Exhibit A

إضغط على الصورة لتكبيرها 





Parallel Construction


Notes : -

1 - If A main sewer must be located within any of the zones depicted in the diagram above, special construction will be Required as shown above. 
2- Force sewer mains are not permitted in zone A or B.
3- Horizontal distance between water main and sewer main shall be a minimum of 10 FT, outside to outside.
​وهذا رابط التحميل

http://file13.9q9q.net/Download/58571137/sewer1.JPG.html






Notes :- 

1- If A main sewer must cross A pressure water main within zones C or D, or if A house lateral must cross in zone C, special construction will be required as shown above.
2 Force sewer mains are not permitted in zone C, and in zone D only with approval of the water utility.
.- 
​وهذا رابط التحميل

http://file13.9q9q.net/Download/98883488/sewer2.JPG.html


تابعونا​


----------



## محمد كمال عبدالله (16 مارس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا لك ونتمنى المزيد منك يا اخى العزيز


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (16 مارس 2009)

إضغط على الصورة لتكبيرها






وهذا رابط للصورة 

http://file13.9q9q.net/Download/53148693/SEWER3.JPG.html

وإلى موضوع آخر إن شاء الله

ودمتم بخير 
==========================

​


----------



## م/زيكو تك (16 مارس 2009)

مشكور حبيبي على المجهود


----------



## mohamed mech (16 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخ مصطفى


----------



## م/زيكو تك (16 مارس 2009)

الموضوع مهم ومكتوب بطريقه جيده
ورغبت مشاركته مع الاخوه
وجعلت الرابط مباشره على مشاركتك----ولم اعلق عليها او اقتبسها مع تنويه منقول
اعذرني فمهندس التكيييف يهمه مثل هذا الموضوع
:84:


----------



## م/زيكو تك (16 مارس 2009)

ولمزيد من مشاركات الاعمال الصحيه ابحثوا في مواضيع العضو المتميز NAK



 الحسابات الهيدروليكية ‏(




1 2 3 4 5 ... الصفحة الأخيرة) 
نسخة كاملة لبرنامج تصميم هيدروليكي لشبكات نقل الموائع ‏(



1 2) 


 الخزانات ‏(



1 2 3) 


 عرض مرئي مبسط حول خطوط الأنابيب ‏(



1 2 3 4 5)


----------



## خالد العسيلي (16 مارس 2009)

مشكووووووووووورين يا جماعة 

حاجة آخر جمال


----------



## abed.ghaze (16 مارس 2009)

وفقم الله لما فيه خير الأسلام والمسلمين


----------



## جابر كريم الشمري (16 مارس 2009)

حقيقه الموضوع جميل وجهدك مشكور ولكن لدي بعض الملاحظات 
اولا نوع الماسورة pvc وليست cpv
ثانيا المسافة بين المنهولات 300 متر وهذه المسافة تعتمد على نوع الماسورة وكية مياه الصرف الصحي فمثلا لعدد سكان اقل من 3000 تكون المسافة بين المنهولات من 40 - 60 متر كحد اقصى
على العموم الموضوع جيد وشكرا على جهودك


----------



## م/زيكو تك (17 مارس 2009)

_رابط مميز لجميع الاعمال الصحيه في المنتدى :_
الاعمال الصحية الداخلية للمباني
ملاحظات هامه عند تركيب أعمدة الصرف:
شبكات المياة والصرف الصحي
ورش كهربائية وصحية
إدارة موقع
الكود المصري للاعمال الصحيه مشتملا على التصميم والتنفيذ

الرابط:::::::::::



تصميم شبكة صرف صحي خطوة بخطوة وبالتفصيل - Sewer Design


----------



## زيد جبار (17 مارس 2009)

معلومات قيمه جدا وفقك الله على مجهودك


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (17 مارس 2009)

*الموضوع له تكملة كبيرة*

شكرا على مروركم الكريم والموضوع لم ينته بعد


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (17 مارس 2009)

*تصميم شبكات الصرف الصحي*

[FONT=&quot]تصميم شبكات الصرف الصحى

[/FONT]​ 
*[FONT=&quot]التحضير للمشروع[/FONT]*

[FONT=&quot]تحضير الخرائط المساحية والكنتورية وتحديد مساحة المنطقة[/FONT] 
 [FONT=&quot]معرفة تعداد وتوزيع السكان والكثافة السكانية[/FONT] 
 [FONT=&quot]دراسة المستويات السكانية ومعدلات إستهلاك المياه[/FONT] 
 [FONT=&quot]دراسة المناخ ومعدلات سقوط الأمطار وإتجاه الرياح ودرجات الحرارة المختلفة[/FONT][FONT=&quot]على مدار العام[/FONT] 
 [FONT=&quot]دراسة المخلفات الصناعية وتصرفاتها - النوعية والتصرف[/FONT] 
 [FONT=&quot]تجهيز أعمال الرفع المساحى وتحديد مناسيب الشوارع والترع والمصارف والسكك الحديدية[/FONT] 
 [FONT=&quot]دراسة طبقات التربة ومنسوب المياه الجوفية[/FONT] 
 [FONT=&quot]تحديد نقطة التخلص النهائى من مياه الصرف الصحى[/FONT] .
 [FONT=&quot]تحديد محطات المعالجة – المصارف – إعادة إستخدام المياه بعد المعالجة[/FONT]

 
*[FONT=&quot]التخطيط الإبتدائى وأسس التصميم للمشروع[/FONT]*

 [FONT=&quot]تحديد الفترة الزمنية للمشروع ( 30 – 50 ) سنة[/FONT] 
 [FONT=&quot]تحديد تصرف الفرد اليومى وتصرفات الوحدات المختلفة[/FONT] 
 [FONT=&quot]مستشفيات – مدارس – مبانى عامة[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]تحديد تصرف المناطق الصناعية[/FONT] 
 [FONT=&quot]تحديد التصرف من مياه الرشح[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]تحديد تصرف مياه الأمطار[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]حساب أقطار المواسير وحساب الميول ورسم القطاعات الطولية[/FONT] 
 [FONT=&quot]تحديد أنواع المواسير المستخدمة[/FONT] 
 [FONT=&quot]تحديد ملحقات شبكة الصرف الصحى - مطابق – غرف[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]عمل المواصفات الفنية وجداول الكميات لشبكة الإنحدار وملحقاتها ومحطات الرفع وخطوط الطرد وملحقاتها[/FONT] 


*[FONT=&quot]تحديد أسس التصميم لشبكات الإنحدار

[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]السرعة فى المواسير[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]التصرف الأقصى [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]التصرف الأدنى [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]المسافات بين المطابق[/FONT] 
 [FONT=&quot]يتم تحديد أقطار وميول الخطوط[/FONT] 
 

*[FONT=&quot]أسس التصميم لمحطات الرفع وخطوط الطرد[/FONT]*

[FONT=&quot]تحديد أنسب مكان لمحطة الرفع[/FONT] 
 [FONT=&quot]تحديد نوع المحطة – مبتله [/FONT]wet[FONT=&quot] – جافة مبتلة[/FONT] drywet 
 [FONT=&quot]تحديد مناسيب خط الطرد لمعرفة الرافع المانومترى المطلوب[/FONT] 
 [FONT=&quot]تحديد قطر البيارة[/FONT] 
 [FONT=&quot]تحديد قطر خط الطرد ونوع المواسير المستخدمة[/FONT] 
 [FONT=&quot]رسم المخطط العام للمحطة وغرف الصمامات والمبانى الملحقة بالمحطة[/FONT][FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]مبنى توليد – مبنى - محولات – مبنى إدارى – مبنى أمن – مبنى مخزن ورشة[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]تحديد مسارات خط الطرد والمجارى المائية والسكك الحديدية التى تعترض المسار إن[/FONT][FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]وجدت[/FONT][FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]تحديد أماكن المحابس المطلوبة على خط الطرد - هواء – حاجز – مرتد – غسيل[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

ملحوظة : 

ربما أستعين ببعض مشاركات الإخوة فلا يغضب أحد ليكتمل الموضوع 

[/FONT][FONT=&quot] تابعونى --------------------->[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (17 مارس 2009)

*رد على الأخ - جابر كريم الشمري*

الأخ الفاضل جابر كريم الشمري 

هناك فرق بين cpv وبين pvc

cpv - تعنى

Corrugated Poly-Vinyl Chloride Pipe 

وهناك أنواع أخري مثل 

Reinforced Concrete
Pipe - C

Non-reinforced Concrete
Pipe - D

Corrugated and Spiral Ribbed
Al-Alloy Pipe - E

Corrugated and Spiral Ribbed
Steel Pipe - F - K 

Smooth-Lined Corrugated Plastic Pipe - CPE

وإليك هذا المقطع من مواصفات عقد صرف صحي بأمريكا 

a. Cover, including the pavement structure is defined as the height of fill above the top of the pipe.

b. Class E sewer applies when the sewer is beneath the influence of proposed pavement and the depth of cover is 3 feet or less (measured from top of pipe to final grade).

c. Roman numerals refer to class of reinforced concrete pipe, AASHTO M 170.

d. Arabic numerals refer to the class of nonreinforced concrete pipe, AASHTO M 86.

e. Permitted for 12 to 66-inch spiral ribbed and 12 to 18-inch helically corrugated 2 2/3 x ½-inch aluminum alloy pipe only. Minimum cover 3 feet (measured from top of pipe to final grade).

f. Permitted for 12 to 84-inch spiral ribbed and 12 to 18-inch helically corrugated 2 2/3 x ½-inch steel pipe only. Minimum cover 3 feet (measured from top of pipe to final grade).

g. CPE must conform to AASHTO M 294, Type S polyethylene pipe.

h. Permitted only for 36-inch diameter pipe and under for CPE and CPV pipes. Minimum cover 3 feet (measured from top of pipe to final grade).

i. Permitted only for 12 to 24-inch diameter CPE and CPV pipes. Refer to the Class B Plastic Pipe Qualified Products List for approved manufacturers and products.

j. CPV must conform to AASHTO M 304.

k. Refer to Frequently Used Special Provision 03SP402(A).

l. Class A sewer applies when the sewer is outside the influence of proposed pavement or is beneath the influence of proposed pavement and the depth of cover is greater than 3 feet, but less than or equal to 10 feet.
m. Special design is required for depths of cover greater than 33 feet.

وكلمة AASHTO تعنى 

American Association of State Highway and Transportation Officials

أما بالنسبة للمسافة بين المانهولات ففى المدن الأمريكية والأوربية تصل إلى أكثر من ذلك أحيانا 

وشكرا على إهتمامك ومرورك 

والله أعلم ، 

​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (17 مارس 2009)

​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (17 مارس 2009)

​


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (18 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي الفاضل مصطفى الوكيل على هذا المجهود المبارك

همسة بينك وبينك فقط: توقيعك يشعرني وكأن كهرباء 3 فاز تسري في جسدي


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (18 مارس 2009)

الأخ الفاضل / جهاد محمد خالد

سلامتك من الكهرباء 
وشكرا على مرورك 
وأنا غيرت التوقيع لعيونك 

​


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (18 مارس 2009)

مصطفى الوكيل قال:


> الأخ الفاضل / جهاد محمد خالد​
> 
> سلامتك من الكهرباء
> وشكرا على مرورك
> وأنا غيرت التوقيع لعيونك ​


 تسلم عيونك يا الحبيب وارجو ان لا يكون حديثي عن توقيعك فيه ازعاج لك:56::56::56::56::56:


----------



## AHMAD-1976 (18 مارس 2009)

*شكرا جزيلا لك ونتمنى المزيد منك يا اخى العزيز معلوما ت من ذهب يا ذهب *​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (18 مارس 2009)

*الباب الثانى*

*[FONT=&quot]الرفع المساحى[/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]الغرض من عملية الرفع المساحى[/FONT]*​ 
[FONT=&quot]تحديد الموقع العام للمنطقة [/FONT] - Site layout or map​ [FONT=&quot]تحديد حدود المنطقة المطلوب خدمتها حالياً ومستقبلياً[/FONT] 

[FONT=&quot]تحديد مسارات خطوط الصرف الصحى ورفع المناسيب لها[/FONT] - Inverted levels of pipes​  [FONT=&quot]تحديد أهم المعالم الرئيسية والمنشآت العامة وخطوط السكك الحديد والترع والمصارف[/FONT] .
 [FONT=&quot]تحديد عروض الشوارع وحالة المنشآت وإرتفاعاتها[/FONT] 

[FONT=&quot]تحديد مسارات خطوط الطرد من محطة الرفع إلى محطة المعالجة ورفع مناسيبها[/FONT] 


​ *[FONT=&quot]الدراسات السكانية[/FONT]*

​ [FONT=&quot]من العوامل الرئيسية فى عملية تصميم شبكات الصرف الصحى هو تحديد عدد[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]السكان المطلوب خدمته بالمشروع ، وكذلك تحديد الكثافة السكانية لمنطقة[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]المشروع[/FONT] 



*[FONT=&quot]التنبؤ بعدد السكان[/FONT]*​
[FONT=&quot]لحساب عدد السكان مستقبلاً فى سنة محددة لمنطقة معينة[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]يتم الحصول على آخر تعداد سكانى للمنطقة موضوع الدراسة وذلك عن طريق الجهاز المركزى للتعبئة والإحصاء أو الجهات الإحصائية [/FONT]


[FONT=&quot]يتم تحديد الفترة الزمنية التصميمية للمشروع ( 30 – 40 ) سنة[/FONT] ​ [FONT=&quot]يتم تحديد معدل النمو السكانى للمنطقة[/FONT] 

[FONT=&quot]يتم تقدير عدد السكان بإفتراض كثافة سكانية حسب إستخدامات الأراضى[/FONT] 


[FONT=&quot]يتم تقسيم المنطقة موضوع الدراسة إلى عدة مناطق حسب إستخدامات الأراضى[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]ويتم تحديد الكثافة السكانية الحالية لكل منطقة وذلك عن طريق الحصر[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]الميدانى[/FONT] 
 [FONT=&quot]يتم تحديد المساحة المستقبلية المتوقعة لكل منطقة[/FONT] 
 [FONT=&quot]يتم الإستعانة بجهات الإحصاء لمعرفة أقصى كثافة سكانية متوقعة فى فترة المشروع [/FONT]



*[FONT=&quot]الحيز العمراني[/FONT]*


[FONT=&quot]حيز عمراني[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]حالي[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]حيز عمراني[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]مستقبلي[/FONT]



*[FONT=&quot]العوامل التى تؤثر على الزيادة السكانية[/FONT]*​ 
[FONT=&quot]وسائل النقل والمواصلات المتوفرة[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]توافر فرص العمل[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]التوسع فى الخدمات المتاحة من المرافق ووسائل جذب السكان[/FONT] 

 *[FONT=&quot]الإستهلاك والصرف[/FONT]*

[FONT=&quot]ينقسم الصرف الوارد لشبكة الصرف الصحى إلى[/FONT] 


[FONT=&quot]الصرف الأدمى[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]الصرف الصناعى[/FONT] 

[FONT=&quot]الصرف التجارى والإدارى[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]مياه الأمطار[/FONT] 
 [FONT=&quot]مياه الرشح[/FONT] 

 *[FONT=&quot]حساب الصرف[/FONT]*

[FONT=&quot]تتطلب عملية تصميم خطوط الصرف الصحى حساب أقصى وأدنى تصرف على مدار[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]اليوم لحساب السرعات والميول المطلوبة للمواسير بحيث تتدفق المياه فى[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]المواسير دون حدوث نحر[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]أو تآكل أو ترسيب للمواسير مما يؤثر على كفاءة شبكة الصرف الصحى[/FONT] 



 *[FONT=&quot]الصرف لكل فرد[/FONT]*​ 

[FONT=&quot]كل فرد تقريبا يستهلك فى المتوسط حوالى 10 – 15 لتر فى اليوم أو تؤخذ قيم الاستهلاك من الجداول العالمية [/FONT]

 *[FONT=&quot]تصرف مياه الأمطار[/FONT]*

 [FONT=&quot]لطريقة الحسابية[/FONT] Qrain = C * I * A [FONT=&quot] حيث[/FONT]​ 
*Qrain* [FONT=&quot]كمية مياه الأمطار التى تصل إلى خط الصرف[/FONT] 
 *I* [FONT=&quot]كثافة سقوط مياه الأمطار مم / ساعة[/FONT] 
 *C*[FONT=&quot] عامل فائض مياه الأمطار ويتوقف على حالة الرصف للشوارع وعلى طبيعة[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]التربة وحالة المنطقة السكنية وتؤخذ قيمة[/FONT] *C* [FONT=&quot]من الجدوال وتكون بالتقريب كالأتى [/FONT]​


[FONT=&quot]الأسطح والشوارع المرصوفة جيداً = [/FONT] 0.7 – 0.95

[FONT=&quot]التربة العادية والشوارع الغير مرصوفة = [/FONT]0.1 – 0.2​[FONT=&quot]المناطق السكنية – مستوية = [/FONT]0.3– 0.5
[FONT=&quot]المناطق السكنية [/FONT] - [FONT=&quot]جبلية = [/FONT]0.5 – 0.7
 [FONT=&quot]المناطق الصناعية - صناعات خفيفة[/FONT] = 0.55 – 0.65
 [FONT=&quot]المناطق الصناعية - صناعات ثقيلة = [/FONT]0.60 – 0.80

*[FONT=&quot]الطريقة التقريبية[/FONT]*​ 
[FONT=&quot]وفى هذه الطريقة يتم اخذ مياه الأمطار كنسبة من التصرف المتوسط للمنطقة 5 – 10[/FONT] % 

 Qrain = ( 5 – 10 ) % Qav 


*[FONT=&quot]تصرف مياه الرشح[/FONT]*​ 

[FONT=&quot]يتوقف تصرف مياه الرشح على حالة التربة ومنسوب المياه الجوفية بالمنطقة[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]ويعتمد على [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]كمية مياة الرشح خلال واحد كيلو متر من خط المواسير لتر/ساعة[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]قطر خط الصرف[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]العمق المتوسط لخط المواسير أسفل منسوب المياه الجوفية[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]فى حالة عدم توفر البيانات تؤخذ كمية مياة الرشح كالأتى [/FONT]*

[FONT=&quot]يتم أخذ مياه الرشح كنسبة من التصرف المتوسط للمنطقة حوالى 5 – 10 %[/FONT]


 Qinf = ( 5 – 10 ) % Qav


*[FONT=&quot]التصرف التصميمي [/FONT]*​ 
 *[FONT=&quot]نوجز التصرف التصميمي لتصميم خطوط الإنحدار كما يلى : ـ[/FONT]*


[FONT=&quot]الحد الأقصى لإستهلاك الفرد فى اليوم ولابد من معرفتها فى الصيف والشتاء وأخذ القيم القصوي [/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]لابد الأخذ فى الإعتبار أوقات العمل بالنسبة للمصانع وهل المصانع[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]تصرف ليلاً أم نهاراً بحيث يتم أخذ الصرف الصناعى فى الإعتبار طبقاً[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]للوقت التى سيتم صرفه على الشبكة[/FONT] 



 *[FONT=&quot]أسس تصميم شبكة مواسير الإنحدار[/FONT]*​ 

 [FONT=&quot]يتم وضع أسس التصميم[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]لشبكة الصرف الصحي على أساس سرعات التصرفات المختلفة على[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]مدار اليوم بحيث لا تقل السرعة عن حدود معينة فيحدث ترسيب بالخطوط ولا تزيد[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]السرعة عن حدود بحيث يحدث نحر للمواسير[/FONT] 



*[FONT=&quot]المواسير ذات القطر أقل من700 مم[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]أى أقل من 28 بوصة [/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]بدون إضافة مياه أمطار[/FONT]*
 [FONT=&quot]تصمم المواسير على أنها نصف مملوءة والسرعة لا تقل عن 0.6 م/ث[/FONT] 

*[FONT=&quot]بإضافة مياه الأمطار[/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot]تصمم المواسير على أنها ثلثى مملوءة والسرعة لا تقل عن 0.6 م/ث[/FONT] ​
*[FONT=&quot]المواسير ذات القطر من700 مم فأكثر[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]بدون إضافة مياه أمطار[/FONT]*

[FONT=&quot]تصمم المواسير على أنها ثلثي مملوءة والسرعة لا تقل عن 1.0 م/ث[/FONT] 


*[FONT=&quot]بإضافة مياه أمطار[/FONT]*

[FONT=&quot]تصمم المواسير على أنها ثلاثة أرباع مملوءة والسرعة لا تقل عن 1.0 م/ث[/FONT] 


[FONT=&quot]يراعي ألا تقل السرعة عن 0.6 م/ث[/FONT] .

*[FONT=&quot]وفى جميع الحالات ولجميع أقطار المواسير[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]

السرعة لا تزيد عن 1.5 م/ث فى حالة الأرض المنبسطة[/FONT] 



*[FONT=&quot]فى حالة وجود إنحدار فى الأرض[/FONT]*

[FONT=&quot]يتم زيادة ميول الخطوط بحيث لا تزيد السرعة عن 2.0 م/ث[/FONT] ​
*[FONT=&quot]فى حالة الأرض شديدة الإنحدار [/FONT]*​
[FONT=&quot]السرعة لا تزيد عن 3.0 م/ث[/FONT] 


[FONT=&quot]ويمكن فى حالة الأرض المنحدرة والأرض شديدة الإنحدار إنشاء خطوط الصرف بهدارات للتغلب على الميول والتحكم فى السرعة[/FONT] ​

تابعونى -------------------->

​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (19 مارس 2009)

*إنتقلوا إلى موسوعة الصرف الصحي والمعالجة*

إخوانى الأعزاء تم نقل الموضوع إلى 
موسوعة الصرف الصحي والمعالجة 

فتابعونا هناك مشكورين 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=125026


=======​


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (19 مارس 2009)

راااااااااااااااااائع واستاااااااااااذ لك شكرى واحترامى​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (19 مارس 2009)

إخوانى الأعزاء تم نقل الموضوع إلى 
موسوعة الصرف الصحي والمعالجة 

فتابعونا هناك مشكورين 


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=1023073&posted=1#post1023073​


----------



## اسامة القاسى (19 مارس 2009)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## خالد العسيلي (21 مارس 2009)

مــــشكــــور مــــشكــــور
مـــــشكـــــور مـــــشكـــــور
مــــــشكــــــور مــــــشكــــــور
مـــــــشكـــــــور مـــــــشكـــــــور
مــــــــشكــــــــور مــــــــشكــــــــور
مـــــــــشكـــــــــور مـــــــــشكـــــــــور
مــــــــــشكــــــــــور مــــــــــشكــــــــــور
مـــــــــــشكـــــــــــور مـــــــــــشكـــــــــــور
مــــــــــــشكــــــــــــور مــــــــــــشكــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــور مـــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــور
مــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــور مــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــور مـــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــور
مــــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــــ ور مــــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــــ ور
مـــــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــ ــور مـــــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــ ــور
مـــــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــ ــور مـــــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــ ــور
مــــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــــ ور مــــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــــ ور
مـــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــور مـــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــور
مــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــور مــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــور مـــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــور
مــــــــــــشكــــــــــــور مــــــــــــشكــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــشكـــــــــــور مـــــــــــشكـــــــــــور
مــــــــــشكــــــــــور مــــــــــشكــــــــــور
مـــــــــشكـــــــــور مـــــــــشكـــــــــور
مــــــــشكــــــــور مــــــــشكــــــــور
مـــــــشكـــــــور مـــــــشكـــــــور
مــــــشكــــــور مــــــشكــــــور
مـــــشكـــــور مـــــشكـــــور
مــــشكــــور مــــشكــــور
مـــشكـــور مـــشكـــور
مــشكــور مــشكــور


----------



## نور الجزائرية (22 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته 
شكرا جزيلا اخي مصطفى على الموضوع الغني بمعلوماته
جازاك الله كل خير


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (23 مارس 2009)

نور الجزائرية قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته
> شكرا جزيلا اخي مصطفى على الموضوع الغني بمعلوماته
> جازاك الله كل خير




شكرا جزيلا على مرورك الكريم ، وعلى كلماتك الرقيقة ​


----------



## سعد احمد سالم (24 مارس 2009)

اللهم سدد راي اخوتنا الباحثين في هذا المجال ووفقهم لما تحبه وترضاه وفيه خير لامتنا وشعوبها


----------



## حسن الأديب (25 مارس 2009)

مــــشكــــور مــــشكــــور
مـــــشكـــــور مـــــشكـــــور
مــــــشكــــــور مــــــشكــــــور
مـــــــشكـــــــور مـــــــشكـــــــور
مــــــــشكــــــــور مــــــــشكــــــــور
مـــــــــشكـــــــــور مـــــــــشكـــــــــور
مــــــــــشكــــــــــور مــــــــــشكــــــــــور
مـــــــــــشكـــــــــــور مـــــــــــشكـــــــــــور
مــــــــــــشكــــــــــــور مــــــــــــشكــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــور مـــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــور
مــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــور مــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــور مـــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــور
مــــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــــ ور مــــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــــ ور
مـــــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــ ــور مـــــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــ ــور
مـــــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــ ــور مـــــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــ ــور


----------



## starting (28 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير الموضوع ده زي طوق النجاه بالنسبه لي جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Eng: bolbol79 (11 يونيو 2009)

اخى الفاضل : 
:79:م/ مصطفى الوكيل السلام عليكم ورحمة الله بركاته 

اما بعد واما قبل........ تسلم ايدك يا بشمهندس وبارك الله فيك و زادك الله من علمه 

ودائما فى المزيد :12::12::12:


----------



## الكركي (13 يونيو 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا يا اخ مصطفى*​


----------



## أبوإبراهيم (15 يونيو 2009)

*موضوع رائع ومفيد جداً*

عمل رائع
وجهد أروع
ولي ملاحظة ليس على الموضوع
وإنما على التوقيع ففيه شبهة !
وكيف شبهة ؟
ألا ترى معي يارعاك الله أن توقيعك يحمل تناقض في ذكرك للآية الشريفة وبجوارها صورة صنم وكأنها صنم فرعوني قديم
فلاينبغي ذلك يا أخي مصطفى ، ولربما وضع خطأ على ما أظن ! اليس كذلك يا أخي
نسأل الله لنا ولكم الصواب والإخلاص في العمل
فكم من مريد للخير لايدركه


----------



## عاشق السهر (23 يونيو 2009)

سلمت يداك يعطيك الف عافيه


----------



## عاشق السهر (23 يونيو 2009)

يطيك الف عافيه وماقصرت


----------



## mohy_y2003 (10 يوليو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيراً جميعا


----------



## عليكو (13 يوليو 2009)

جزاك اللة الف خيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير


----------



## syrengineer (15 يوليو 2009)

ارجو من الاخوه الاعضاء الافاده عن اى كتاب او اى شرح علمى وافى للفرق بين المواسير pvc,upvc ,pp,pe
*فى المكونات والنسب الكيميائيه للمكونات لكل نوع.
*طبيعة الاستخدام لكل نوع.
*طريقة التركيب ومدى صعوبتها
*الاختبارات التى تجرى على كل نوع لبيان مدى كفائته.

حبذا لو فيه كتاب او بحث علمى لشرح ذلك


----------



## body55 (4 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته


----------



## MOTAZ73 (5 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا لك وكل عام وانت بخير


----------



## انس الهيتي (6 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## tamereng78 (6 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور


----------



## احمدكركور (7 سبتمبر 2009)

التوقيع:


----------



## علي الوداني (8 سبتمبر 2009)

شكراجزيلا افدتنا وتمتعتنا


----------



## المهندسه هديل جلوب (8 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## mmhhmm (12 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكورييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين


----------



## نور محمد علي (4 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا عن مواضيعك الرائعة والمفيدة


----------



## body55 (5 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته 
شكرا جزيلا اخي مصطفى على الموضوع الغني بمعلوماته
جازاك الله كل خير


----------



## نادين نجيب (5 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا الشرح عن تصميم شبكة الصرف الصحي ممتاز


----------



## apo_mosa (21 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكورين والله يجازيكم عنا خير


----------



## معتز المهندس (24 ديسمبر 2009)

*بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## مرام222 (25 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور أخي العزيز علي مجهودك وجزال الله خير


----------



## وليد أون لاين (6 يناير 2010)

لتحميل المقاطع يرجى زيارة صفحة التلاوات الخاشعة
لتصفح المصحف​


لتصفح المصحف​


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (8 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## شعبة (16 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## معتز محمود عباس (17 يناير 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
مشكور كتير وجزاك الله عنا خيرا *


----------



## ثائر الشمري (17 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خير الجزاء


----------



## aati badri (28 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم
1000 ألف شكر
عندي استفسار
كيف يمكن ربط جاليتراب فخارية مع الشبكة منupvc -4
وشكرا


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (28 فبراير 2010)

*التوقيع*

الأخ أبو إبراهيم المحترم 
عندك حق وقمت بتغيير التوقيع 
​


----------



## neseergolden (28 فبراير 2010)

الف الف شكر


----------



## أحمد محمد كاطع (15 مارس 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## المساعد 1 (18 مارس 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررر


----------



## meshmesh2006. (3 أبريل 2010)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## meshmesh2006. (3 أبريل 2010)

لا استطيع الدخول على الموقع


----------



## meshmesh2006. (3 أبريل 2010)

ارجو المساعدة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## meshmesh2006. (26 أبريل 2010)

*ارجو المساعدة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## meshmesh2006. (26 أبريل 2010)

*ارجو المساعدة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ لا استطيع الدخول على اللينك لتكملة الشرح *​


----------



## meshmesh2006. (26 أبريل 2010)

هل يجب ان تتعدى مشاراكاتي عدد معين من المرات لكى استطيع الدخول


----------



## meshmesh2006. (26 أبريل 2010)

ارجو الرد !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## md-k (26 أبريل 2010)

thankyou


----------



## md-k (26 أبريل 2010)

:10:شكرااااااااااااا


----------



## زياد الزوز (27 أبريل 2010)

*جزاك*

جزاكككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككك الله يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا اخييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي


----------



## مهندس :وحيدعلى (9 يونيو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## أبو موئل (10 يونيو 2010)

شكراً على هذا الجهد الرائع


----------



## safa aldin (26 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## zizo_abdelwahed (31 يوليو 2010)

وفقم الله لما فيه خير الأسلام والمسلمين


----------



## hayderjasim (12 أغسطس 2010)

اعزائي المشتركين هناك برنامج جميل هو sewerCAD والتابع لشركة Bentley ارجو الاطلاع عليه ... مع التقدير


----------



## المهندسة أميرة (18 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا بارك الله فيك موضوع مميز


----------



## cappo3332003 (19 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور


----------



## ashrafnasr (27 أكتوبر 2010)

مـشكور
مــــشكــــور مــــشكــــور
مـــــشكـــــور مـــــشكـــــور
مــــــشكــــــور مــــــشكــــــور
مـــــــشكـــــــور مـــــــشكـــــــور
مــــــــشكــــــــور مــــــــشكــــــــور
مـــــــــشكـــــــــور مـــــــــشكـــــــــور
مــــــــــشكــــــــــور مــــــــــشكــــــــــور
مـــــــــــشكـــــــــــور مـــــــــــشكـــــــــــور
مــــــــــــشكــــــــــــور مــــــــــــشكــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــور مـــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــور
مــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــور مــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــور مـــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــور
مــــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــــ ور مــــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــــ ور
مـــــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــ ــور مـــــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــ ــور
مـــــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــ ــور مـــــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــ ــور
مــــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــــ ور مــــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــــ ور
مـــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــور مـــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــور
مــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــور مــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــور مـــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــور
مــــــــــــشكــــــــــــور مــــــــــــشكــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــشكـــــــــــور مـــــــــــشكـــــــــــور
مــــــــــشكــــــــــور مــــــــــشكــــــــــور
مـــــــــشكـــــــــور مـــــــــشكـــــــــور
مــــــــشكــــــــور مــــــــشكــــــــور
مـــــــشكـــــــور مـــــــشكـــــــور
مــــــشكــــــور مــــــشكــــــور
مـــــشكـــــور مـــــشكـــــور
مــــشكــــور مــــشكــــور
مـــشكـــور مـــشكـــور
مــشكــور مــشكــور
مـشكور​


----------



## حسام333 (27 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكووووووووور .


----------



## alibakor (7 يناير 2011)

مشكور جزاك الله خيرا"


----------



## mechanic power (7 يناير 2011)

ممكن شرح بالعربى
الله ولى التوفيق


----------



## محمودشمس (16 فبراير 2011)

*وفقم الله لما فيه خير الأسلام والمسلمين*​


----------



## اسامة حسني (17 فبراير 2011)

*شكر*

مشكور جدا عزيزي علي هذه الاضافة الرائعة ومزيد 
من العطاء


----------



## qoqo.civil (5 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## رائد قوجا (9 مارس 2011)

شكرا بارك الله فيك


----------



## jou1182 (9 مارس 2011)

[B]http://www.mediafire.com/?itu8tu2oxorarm2

هذه اول اسطوانة لشرح البرنامج ( نسخة تجريبية )الاصدار الاول فارجو ان اكون وفقت باعدادها وان كان هناك اى خطا 

فعلى الرحب والسعه توجيهى نحو الصواب 
والله من وراء القصد
والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
اخوكم:- م / يوسف سليم

باسورد فك الضغط هو ( youssef )​[/B]


----------



## ahmedfahim (18 مارس 2011)

وفقم الله لما فيه خير الأسلام والمسلمين


----------



## abeer mah (18 مارس 2011)

أكرمكم الله ما هو الباورد


----------



## abeer mah (18 مارس 2011)

youssef )
[/B]


----------



## abeer mah (18 مارس 2011)

هل هو

( youssef )
[/B]


----------



## abeer mah (18 مارس 2011)

اذا كان هو ذلك فانه لا يعمل


----------



## jou1182 (18 مارس 2011)

*يا سيدتى ان كلمة السر لفك الضغط هى
youssef

ولكم منى الشكر والترحيب*​


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (25 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ecc1010 (25 أبريل 2011)

جزززاك الله خيرا 
اللهم إجعل مصر أمنة مطمئنة رخاءا سخاءا وسائر بلاد المسلمين إلى يوم الدين 
اللهم ولى علينا من يصلح البلاد والعباد 
اللهم أمين


----------



## nofal (24 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م باعباد (15 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكورررين جدا الله يعطيكم العافية


----------



## قوة عزيمة وإنضباط (31 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## بولو اخضر (1 فبراير 2012)

شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا جزيلا


----------



## hiwa karim (24 فبراير 2012)

جزاك االلة


----------



## hiwa karim (24 فبراير 2012)

شكرا شكرا , جزاك اللة


----------



## محمد حسن جبر (1 مارس 2012)

شكرا


----------



## elgamlaa (28 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا يا هندسة وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## حارث البدراني (24 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## eng_mechanical (4 فبراير 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## العراقي الميكانيكي (4 فبراير 2014)

أحسنت وبوركت اخي العزيز .... جهد متميز


----------



## hiwa karim (19 يوليو 2014)

جزاك اللة


----------



## Emaduldeen (3 أغسطس 2014)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الموضوع القيم لكن على اي كود اعتمده في الحسابات والله اني حقيقة احترت اي مرجع استخدم واحترت في فهم الموضوع


----------



## iaia2100 (20 أغسطس 2014)

*شكرا جزيلا*


----------



## م م علي الربيعي (29 أغسطس 2014)

*استاذي الكريم السلام عليكم مصطفى الوكيل

لم لقدر ان ادخل على الرابط الذي تم تحويل او نقل الموضوع اليه !!
ارجو المساعدة و لكم الشكر و خالص الامتنان

*​


----------



## mahmood mrbd (27 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاك الله كل الخير ..كنت ابحث عن مثل هذا الموضوع والن وجدت النصف وارجو ان اجد شيء عن حسابات fixtur unit للماء الحار والبارد وكيفية ايجاد سعة خزان ال commulater للماء الحار....الله اوفق الجميع وكل من ساهم في ايصال المعلومة


----------



## محب الأمة 2 (2 يناير 2015)

جزاك الله أخي الكريم خير الجزاء على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## Alaa Khalaf (6 يناير 2015)

جزاك الله خيراً 
مجهود رائع فعلاً


----------

